# {W} 40K Warmachine/Hordes {H} cool stuff



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,

I am looking to start moving on the trades again so here is a list of goodies wants and haves.

wants,
as far as wants go all RT era 40k is a want, and newer items unpauinted. I will trade for newer painted items but I am a studio painter so wont pay a premium for a paint job unless it just blows me away.

Want
Grey Knights
Marines
Orks
Eldar (Death Jesters, Pheonix Lords)
Squats
Bitz Bitz Bitz
I really need some Razorback Upgrades

War Machine ALL I have nothing right now

And black reach rulebook and templates

Haves
Terrain
RT ERA tanks
Land Raiders
Land raider spartans
Rhinos
Horrorclix
heroclix
MTG from the beginning

PM me please


----------

